# Best horror moment in gaming



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 30, 2006)

Note it says gaming, so we're not limited to horror games here. 
Although I'm still going to plunp for either the cutscene with the laughing Yae (or was it Sae?) in Project Zero 2, or Vincent's line 'Is that what you thought they were? Monsters?' in Silent Hill 3. Seems boring but it makes the main character seem like a mass -murderer.


----------



## SFox (Nov 30, 2006)

I would have to go with the opening of Silent Hill.
You're looking for your daughter, you go down this really dark alley with only a lighter for light, with weird camera angles to set the mood. All of a sudden, some killer dolls come out of nowhere and attack you.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 30, 2006)

Silent Hill probably deserves to be mentioned in every post on this thread - the scene just after discovering the empty locker in the school, the entire prison sequence from SH2, the mirror room from SH3 (alhough personally I found this nothing compared to the terrifyingness of the part where the mirror appears in the original Prince of Persia). The list goes on.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 30, 2006)

The opening of RE1 on Playstation when the narrator is yelling everyone's names.


----------



## Cozmo (Nov 30, 2006)

When i was about 5 or 6 i played silent hill on the PS1 and the bit right at the start where you go down the allayway the mosters run at your back scared the shit outta me!


----------



## Charha (Nov 30, 2006)

The empty locker scene in Silent Hill was really scary, I must agree. That kind of psychological horror is pretty rare in computer games.

When I was younger I used to play this text based horror game... I have a feeling its name was "The Last Half of Darkness", but according to a web search it couldn't be named that, because it's the name of some newer game. This game had a _very_ similar name though. The Last Hall of Darkness? Anyway, at some point of the game there was a chance you might run into a huge dog in one of the dark corridors of a haunted house. I always nearly peed in my pants when the dog appeared.

It wasn't the appearance of the dog itself, but the waiting. Because you knew it would come, at some point. And when you're eight years old that's scary as hell.


----------



## Kyoujini (Nov 30, 2006)

It's either playing Silent Hill 2 in a dark room at night alone, did that when it came out here some Christmas, or then it's the whole "supercomputer gone berserk, in space!" setting of System Shock 2. Those both games are very creepy.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 30, 2006)

I've never played silent hill...>.=.< but I have played Doom 3...and it's ...o.=.0
But I have seen silent hill the movie and it is one of my fav' movies.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, since that sort of 'introductory part of Silent Hill was already mentioned....


I dunno the first few times you run into PH in Silent Hill 2, just really stick out in my mind like raw meat at a vegitarian picnic.


----------



## Bloodmane (Nov 30, 2006)

Silent Hill really is the only game series that has truly frightened me.  Everything else i have experienced usually devolves into "pop-out" style horror while never providing a truly scary atmosphere.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 30, 2006)

Robbing the Cradle is damn creepy.


----------



## Charha (Nov 30, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Robbing the Cradle is damn creepy.



Gah! The thumping sounds coming from the attic made my skin crawl... And the cage-headed zombies in the Asylum mission were a blast too. All in all the atmosphere in Thief 3 was really great, I think - especially in creepy places like The Cradle.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 30, 2006)

Should this thread be tagged for spoilers? eh...

the second "area" (the Beach House) in Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines is the creepiest freaking argh D: my boyfriend was laughing at me for how scared I was ... >_>


----------



## DavidN (Nov 30, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> "The Last Half of Darkness"



As far as I remember, Last Half of Darkness was its name, and the newer one was a remake of it... though I'll check again. Now that you mention it, I remember going through the Flash adventure at www.lasthalfofdarkness.com a couple of years ago... Nothing actually frightening happens (that I encountered), but it manages to give this terrifying sense that something is _going_ to happen at any moment.

And then there's the ending. I can't believe I didn't see it coming, actually - it transports you back to one of the locations you visited earlier, and tells you to search it again. You poke around in it for ages without finding anything and then, suddenly, KIKIA'D! Gits.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 1, 2006)

Half Life 2 going through Ravenholm

I first played it at night, it was really late so I was getting a little delusional from staying up too long. Scared me to shit


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 1, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> Half Life 2 going through Ravenholm
> 
> I first played it at night, it was really late so I was getting a little delusional from staying up too long. Scared me to shit


Ravenholm was quite good. The only thing that creeped me out was when you could hear the sound of Poision-Headcrab Thrower but you didn't where he was.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 1, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> SageHusky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valve make it so that everyone ends up playing ravenholme at night. I played it at 3am. Made me jump quite a bit.

Also i only really jumped at one part in FEAR and that was in the vents when you go around a corner and the little girl runs at you.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Dec 1, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Should this thread be tagged for spoilers? eh...
> 
> the second "area" (the Beach House) in Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines is the creepiest freaking argh D: my boyfriend was laughing at me for how scared I was ... >_>



YesYes! D: Considering how innocent it looked, it really got me shivering. Lol.

Silent Hill, just an unbelievably scary, disturbing and graphic series but its so damn addictive. x_X I've played all except for 'The Room', which I still plan on getting eventually.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 1, 2006)

For me, it's Resident Evil 2, near the end of the game. There's a part where a Licker always drops from the ceiling. I know he's gonna drop, I know exactly how close I have to be to make him drop, but it always scares the crap out of me.

Actually, the whole part leading up to it is my horror moment. Not the actual drop, the whole anticipation of it. Kinda like getting a needle I guess.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 1, 2006)

Silent Hill 2: Either when you're first wandering the streets of Silent Hill and those demon people come screaming out from under the cars at you, or when you're in the closet and you first see Captain Rapetastic, good ol' Pyramid Head.


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Dec 1, 2006)

Gah! Someone mentioned the Shalebridge Cradle already. The Thief series has always been good for tension, since you're always sneaking around, generally weak compared to everyone else. Then you add in undead. Tough and creepy.

...Then you get the most horrendously creepy setting, make the undead even NASTIER, and throw in some major wierdness and "Oh CRAP!" plot elements... Yeah, it's good :>


----------



## Charha (Dec 1, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> As far as I remember, Last Half of Darkness was its name, and the newer one was a remake of it... though I'll check again. Now that you mention it, I remember going through the Flash adventure at www.lasthalfofdarkness.com a couple of years ago... Nothing actually frightening happens (that I encountered), but it manages to give this terrifying sense that something is _going_ to happen at any moment.



I sadly couldn't find any screenshots or mentions of the version of the game I had played. It was way over a decade ago, the thing had crummy EGA graphics and it almost seemed like a home made game. I kinda remember the game being downloadable at underdogs.org, but the site is so badly plagued by popups I don't feel like going there to check.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 1, 2006)

Silent hill, Silent hill, Silent hill... there are a few games that even try to be scarier than that one. One particular scene is etched into my mind, although - alas - I can't remember whether it was in part 2 or 3 ( I think it was the third, though ). You get to check a bathroom door there, and it says it's locked, so You bang on it, and nothing happens... but when You attempt to exit the bathroom, something bangs back, and hellishly loud. Seriously. I dropped the controller ^^'. THe scene where the manequin screams at You aint bad, either. 

Also, in silent hill 2, first encounter with Pyramid Head. NOT the one where PH has his way ( whatever way it may be, there are different oppinions about that ) with the two mannequin monsters; that's actually the second. The first Time YOu get to see him is when he is standing at the far end of a hallway, behaind some bars, without his knife and just watching You, as it seems. When You re-enter the hallway, he's gone. Since I was playing RE3 before ( where Nemesis always followed You around, which was creepy enough, too ), I remember thinking: Uh-oh, he's gonna get me. 
 Another great scene is the excape from the hospital basement with Maria. GREAT stuff. The floating bed out of the window was crrepy, too... eh, the whole game was pure genius ^-^

~Sylv


----------



## Ruiner (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG LOL!

Liek teh part wit te shoting in Halo Too was soooooo scarye!!


----------



## DavidN (Dec 1, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> You get to check a bathroom door there, and it says it's locked, so You bang on it, and nothing happens... but when You attempt to exit the bathroom, something bangs back, and hellishly loud.



I remember that bit too clearly - it was in the prison in SH2, the only part of the game that I ever actually played alone at night (before finding the nearest savepoint and running upstairs to hide under the covers like a big girl's blouse).

There's also a bathroom in Silent Hill 3 that's very similar - you knock and something knocks back, then you wander away and it creaks open. And there's nothing there, which is somehow worse.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 1, 2006)

PhoenixDragon said:
			
		

> Gah! Someone mentioned the Shalebridge Cradle already. The Thief series has always been good for tension, since you're always sneaking around, generally weak compared to everyone else. Then you add in undead. Tough and creepy.
> 
> ...Then you get the most horrendously creepy setting, make the undead even NASTIER, and throw in some major wierdness and "Oh CRAP!" plot elements... Yeah, it's good :>


Like I said before:


> Robbing the Cradle is damn creepy.


:wink:


----------



## Landis (Dec 3, 2006)

Most silent hill games win in this category for overall creepyness but after you play one survival horror game you get kinda used to the genre and know what to expect. The only part of a game to really startle me was the dog jumping through the window in the first hallway of RE. This was my first time playing and first moment in a horror game period.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 3, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> Half Life 2 going through Ravenholm
> 
> I first played it at night, it was really late so I was getting a little delusional from staying up too long. Scared me to shit



Oh man, that was one of my favorite levels in the whole game. Especially when you come around the corner and there's a huge, burning fire with all kinds of zombie skeletons on stakes and everything, and the crazy priest guy is just standing in the window with a shotgun and laughing. Awesome.

I believe that the entirety of F.E.A.R. has also been said. I got really into it and it freaked me out.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 3, 2006)

.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 3, 2006)

This is going back a few years, but was anyone else mortally terrified of Ecco the Dolphin? The sense of loneliness and the creepy music really got to me.

Also, a few months ago I started the game up again and mistakenly went to the password screen, then put in "NNNNNNNN" as a password, thinking it would just take me back to the menu. Let's just say this - it didn't.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't scream my butt off silly and most of these moments were ages ago.

Sillent Hill 1: at night time you sometimes encounter these monkey like demons, they are really fucking fast as fuck man I have to keep on switching my flashlight off and run for 30 secs to lose em.

Sillent Hill 2: I was running in this dark room in a underground level sort of 70% near the end of the game n I accidently bumped into Pyramid head with no kind of warning, I was a shocked then kept on running to the nearest exit then I think I didn't find anything useful to contiue like a key item so I left n had my ass chased, again!

Sillent Hill 4: when your in the hospital level I went into one of the last rooms at the end of the long corridor n I saw a Freakin huge ass Head of that girl that lives next door to you in that game.

Resident evil Rebirth: The Crimson Head zombies are hard and fast enemies. First time going through the game I wasn't briefed about zombies coming back to life violent as ever, back in the day I didn't Cremate any zombies or Decapitate most zombies that the whole mansion was crawling with em and I had my ass kicked by tons of em in that room near where you get the serum, but nowa days they don't bother me I even wasted some with a combat knife to save ammo.

Clock tower 3: first time played the game when I was chased by some Hammer Psycho, you can't kill enemies like in Sillent hill or Resident evil you have to evade em untill you get to a boss level, I was quite nervous with the Hammer freak but when I found out how easy this game is when I got half way through the game I got really bored, but the cutsceens are greatly done for 2003 old work from Capcom.

Resident evil Code veronica Dreamcast version: better than the Ps2 cause its not blury as the PS2, anyway the scariest bit is kinda near the start when your on the 2nd floor training facility a surviour who is locked in a lab room he screams for help then gets his head smashed in by one of thoose elastic arm mutants.

24 Hour: I think thats what it was called, some old PC game I used to play when I was younger even though I wasn't supposed to cause it was 18 there were a few scary bits but I didn't get far cause it mostly puzzles.

Horror doesn't bother me anymore "If somthing bad gets in your face in the game you waste em pronto, don't hold back man" thats what I say.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 3, 2006)

Half Life 2

WelcomeTheCollapse-
yeah the part that scared me; I, like many others rely on my eyes WAY too much in video games. I turned the corner where the body was stuck to the elecricized fence, it was really really dark except for the electricutions coming off the body. I didn't want to go in there....I actually stopped and heard my own heart pounding in my chest. I just froze up there, hearing the cry of those new headhunter guys, and just shut off my monitor and went to bed...


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 3, 2006)

.


----------



## kontonno (Dec 3, 2006)

Condemned for Xbox 360.

The Shopping Mall level. It's quite disturbing.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 3, 2006)

The sanity effects in eternal darkness. That whole  game freeked me out


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

This is probably going to sound totally weird but Diablo.  The original, when you're in the first 5 floors of the dungeon and there's all these sounds like a baby crying or a goat.  That sound always made my skin crawl.

Just for reference, the scariest thing in horror is when they slow down the camera and the zombie or ghost or whatever is walking really slow and then all the sudden they make a move like shake their head real fast, like the doctor in the video camera in house on haunted hill.  I think they need to put that into a video game.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Dec 14, 2006)

first ever jump resident evil 2:

on the police station when you walk near the windows and the frikin zombz grab you... frikin scary

plus more points for the empty locker in silent hill and the song in the begining... and the misterious apearing 4th floor


----------



## Sulacoyote (Dec 14, 2006)

"WH-WH-WHAT DO YOU FEAR, INSSSSSS_SSSSSSSS_ECT-T-T-T-T?"


----------



## DavidN (Dec 14, 2006)

Kloudmutt said:
			
		

> the mysterious apearing 4th floor



I'd totally forgotten about that! It was my favourite moment from the original game. Just when you think you're completely stuck and head dejectedly back into the lift, a solution presents itself, but not one that you would ever want to take.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Dec 15, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Kloudmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it was kinda funny actually as i was playing with a friend and we where stuck we went back to the elevator and i said -dude did we checked the 4th floor?- and he said -there was no 4th floor before- then it all became creepy


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 15, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Should this thread be tagged for spoilers? eh...
> 
> the second "area" (the Beach House) in Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines is the creepiest freaking argh D: my boyfriend was laughing at me for how scared I was ... >_>



oh crap! I remember that..yea I played that alone in my basement at like 3am lol..scared the crap out of me...espicaly since I was playing as a malk so you see and hear stuff other vamps dont....

as far as my favorite horror game moment?...Resident Evil one when you walk down the hall and the damn dogs jump though the windows...just didnet see it coming and it scared the crap outta me


----------



## Xhyra (Dec 15, 2006)

Morrowind, thunderstorm, headphones.



'Nuff sed.


----------



## psion (Dec 18, 2006)

System Shock 2:  After you gone through the tutorials and your training and are fighting to get out of the cryogenics lab on the Van Bruen before it depressurizes...
After you unlock your first coded door and before you crawl through the air vent to the last maintance room before the airlock, you are in a small room with a window looking out to the rest of the deck.  First you see a female nurse running past you screaming, followed by your first glimpse at one of the parasite hybrids.  Only at that moment do you realize how hosed you are.


----------



## uniformvixen (Dec 18, 2006)

Several points in Call of Cthulhu, especially the first few moments of what is revealedin the electrolysis room of the refinery.


----------



## David_the_Ultimate (Dec 19, 2006)

The entirety of the game "Call of Cthulu: Dark Corners of the Earth".

Play it in the dark...creepy game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 19, 2006)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> "WH-WH-WHAT DO YOU FEAR, INSSSSSS_SSSSSSSS_ECT-T-T-T-T?"


Mwahaha. Maybe she just wanted to be loved but no-one came because of her stutter.


----------



## MistX (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd have to say that Condemed creeped me out quite a bit.


----------



## Myoti (Dec 22, 2006)

The day I discovered my brother had erased my entire _Super Smash Bros. Melee_ file by accident.

EDIT: No, wait, that'd be the _worst_...


----------



## Catgirl450 (Dec 24, 2006)

Call of Cthulhu had numerous creepy moments in it, and some very memorible scenes. Unfortunately, the glitches also made it scary...

Silent Hill 2 and 4 were both scary, espically the prison level in 2.

Oddly enough, the parasite creatures in Super Metroid also scared me when I first played the game.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought one of the creepier moments in Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth would be the moments leading up to and after the time you are to get your hotel room at the Gilman House.. and going through with it despite your hallucinations.


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 24, 2006)

Tetris, when I got 5 squares in a row then ones of those weird z's in the wrong shape I wanted it when I was mere lines from the top.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh , Alone in the dark on the PS1. Played it when i was mabey 9 or 10.

One bit you walking around this store room and theres a blue closet and the doors are banging as if theres something inside it and when you open it up theres nothing. Then like your like , "Oh ... nothing" then 2 dogs jump at your back. 

Also there the bit in a libary where its pretty dark and the cameras looking down at the player from behind , on the ceiling corner and there a flash of lightning and a face of a deamon is at the side of the screen looking at you for about a second. Made me jump.


----------



## PostalRoo (Dec 25, 2006)

Lesser known games and mods that truly scared me:

Five Days a Stranger - there's some scenes in that game that gave me nightmares. I don't know how much detail would spoil the moment, but the first time I realized how I could actually die scared the crap outta me.

Trilby's Notes - Some of the black and white scenes in this are really graphic. Even creepier, there are some random times where you go from one room into a room from a previous game in the series and it brings up screwy memories of those games. Plus, the white guy took my kidney!! HE TOOK MAH KIDNEY! I couldn't sleep that night 

There was also this one scene in this one obscure mod for Half-life (whose name I unfortunately can not remember because it was overall crap) had this one scene where there was a trap floor you stepped on which broke, leading you to this messed up knight at the other side of the room. It was basically a ditch, so it was the only thing that there was to look at. However, it just stood there. I stared at it from afar, trying to figure out if it was an enemy or just a prop. Finally, I thought I'd just look at it from a closer angle because I'm an ammo conservative. Right when I stepped up to and poked it, the knight suddenly jerked and a loud noise played as I was decapitated and my screen went red. I actually screamed. I screamed loud.

Afraid of Monsters for Half-life - This is a good mod if your want to be scared crapless. There's one puzzle in it, in which there's this blocky man hung up on two sides of a wall. It was made with Half-life prefabs, so it looked really crappy, and I thought it was gonna be a stupid trick, so I walk down this hall to get a closer look at it. Suddenly, out of nowhere, this things' eyes open and his mouth opens, and I could suddenly hear a loud scream coming from him as the wall holding him pushed me and him back down the hall. I turned around and there were these red spikes. I died thereafter.

The first time I saw furry on an internet game, Half-life : Ok so I knew about 'furry' beforehand, but this was the first time I saw it as a secret in a custom level. To make it better, I was with friends who were all playing on LAN with me on this online server. It was basically an already activated hack in the level that teleports you. So, I tried it, and was shocked at what I saw. My friends called it "Animal Porn", but in reality, it helped me realize that Micah Fennec does a lot of disturbing art. "Welcome to the Real World"


----------



## Talynn (Dec 26, 2006)

To be honest, my most scariest moment in gameing in my life was when I was playing Descent when I was 9 on Insane difficulty. I think it was around level 10 that I was getting ready for an attack, chargin' mah Fusion cannonz when all of a sudden a buzzbot (as I call them) pops around the corner and heres how it basically went. 
Buzz: Hi!
Me: Oh shi-
Buzz: Veezzzz!
Me: *ded* 
Now, since I was like...9 or something, that scared the shit out of me. Even to this day, there will never be anything scarier then that encounter.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 26, 2006)

Kloudmutt said:
			
		

> and the misterious apearing 4th floor



Right! Damn, how could I have forgotten! 

That one was all the better with some background knowledge... in Japan, there are actually no 4th floors in hospitals, just as there are no 13th floors in some hotels in europe. It has something to do with the fact that "four" and "death" are pronounced very similar in japaneese. When I saw that 4th floor appear I went like "God, whatever happens now, it won't be anything good."


Got one more to add to the list. In "Laxius Power III", an RPG-Maker-RPG, there's a lil' swamp You have to go through to catch an assassin. As You enter the swamp, there is a little cabin. If You go inside it, You'll see a few poodles of blood and a note on a table saying something like "I know it will be here tomorrow. I can feel it." In the next room, there is even more blood. I thought ti myself "huh, creepy", but nothing special, after all. 

Later in the swamp, there is an Inn with something around 30 people in there. You go past it, find the assassin outside of a strange temple - gutted and dying. You follow the bloody trail into the temple, where You encounter and defeat a six-headed monstrosity. So far, so good. When You head back, however, and pass the Inn, there s an impaled person outside it. As You enter the Inn, You are greeted by two kids hanging from the celling, swinging back and forth in the wind, and other general bloodshed - but the two kids were somehow the worst. Gah. 

~Sylv


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 26, 2006)

I think we should disallow mentioning games that were played in childhood because it was easy to be scared crapless then x3


----------



## DavidN (Dec 26, 2006)

Descent still scares me. It's the way the robots have a nasty habit of running away and hiding round corners to hit you in the face with their lasers, circular saws, or other pain-inducing things.


----------



## PsychoPumpkin (Jan 15, 2007)

For me it was when I first heard of movie games... oh god the horror T_T


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd have a 3 way tie here:

Silent Hill 4: The entire game scared the sh*t outa me, since I would always play around 2 in the morning, in the dark. Was it a foolish thing to do? yes, but it made the game scary as hell.

Half Life 2: Ravenholm.

Halo 2: When you play multiplayer in that one level and see the Blue Screen of Death.


----------



## Stillman (Jan 15, 2007)

As has been vaguely referenced already, System Shock (2).  SS2 is the only game to creep me out with atmosphere the whole way through.

FEAR was a bit spooky until about halfway through the second level, when you realize that ALL of your enemies are scared shitless of you.  Little girl doesn't count, and she's just some hackneyed clichÃ© by this point anyhow.

They Hunger part 1 for Half Life 1.  Future parts became increasingly campy, but the first one has a real good "Oh god I'm all alone with hundreds of zombies and all I have is this umbrella" sense of foreboding to it.

Robbing The Cradle from Thief 3 and the Hotel from Vampire: Bloodlines have both been mentioned, and are both good for it.  Several levels from Thief 1/2 were really creepy as well, notably the catacombs and the cathedral.

The first sections of Clive Barker's Undying are pretty damn unnerving, too.


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Jan 15, 2007)

Manhunt is very severe, gruesome and terrible game. The most terrible moment - fight against Piggsy.

Call of cthulhu - escape from hotel.


----------



## Duo (Jan 15, 2007)

my favorite horror moment of all times in games was resident evil 1..
Here jill take this lockpick, i figure you, the master of unlocking things, could use it.

i litterally fall out of my chair, my jaw broke and unhinged 3 inchs to the right, and eyes rolled back in my head due to the horror...


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2007)

Silent Hill: Midwich School empty locker scene with a corpse popping out of a nearby locker after investivating the empty one. The medical facility in general. The sewer

Silent Hill 2: Toluca Prison, Brookhaven Hospital....the nurses in particular creep me out.

Silent Hill 3: Not sure but I know the bathroom scene was creepy (from what I heard). That mysterious guy with an unhealthy attachment to Heather with the doll who stalks her while in Brookhaven Hospital. The nurses again, oi.

Silent Hill 4: Apartment hauntings, the hospital in general (that head) and the cutscene when you first get there.

Condemned Criminal Origins: Abandoned school, especially the locker scene searching for that former teacher.

FEAR and it's expansion: Not necessarily scared but has quite a few "WTF?" scenes.

Carrier: If anyone played this on the Dreamcast, they'd know. It follows the RE/SH atmosphere, some of the music alone made it scary along with everything else, especially the lower levels of the ship.

Half-Life 2: Just some areas in Ravenholm made me jumpy, especially with the speed of the fast zombies. Also, headcrabs coming out at the most inconvient area during the game (as they have done this in the prequel, anyone remember scaling the side of the canyon and getting right where the pipe that leads to the next area?)

System Shock 2: Numerous sections. Game is even better with the high res model/skin addon.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Hard to say. 

In terms of "WHAT THE F*%$!?!", I'd have to say the Giant head room in Silent Hill 4. I was playing the game with a friend and we stumbled in there and heard the woman's breathing, and assumed that she would be there. I literally said. "Well, thank god we finally foWHAT THE F*%$!?!" Needless to say, I was not expecting that at all. For him, it was seeing the floating head in the window of the apartment, because he clicked on it too fast to know what it was for sure, and it was gone when he checked again.

Now, if you want horror as in "I really donâ€™t wanna be here right now." I'd have to say that goes to SH2. Was an area in the underground prison. You hear a high pitched, wailing noise that is monotone, never changing, never stopping, that just sounds like someone screaming endlessly in the background. And in addition to that, there was the fact that you walk forward a few steps and see a hallway, completely vertical, with doors and lights and everything, only going down... forever, and you have to jump down. Something about that was REALLY uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 31, 2007)

The game - Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.
The scene - the bathtub when playing as Alex.

Also, suddenly exploding and the 'reset' effect (where it shows the quote from the beginning) kinda creeped me out. And the bleeding cieling and walls...


Oddly enough, I've found very little on RE4 yet that really came off as "scary." Most of it feels a bit "unsettling" (what with the scenery and all the guys cussing you out in Spanish as they move in on you... and the chainsaw =0 ). 

Of course, the villagers with La Plaga heads sort of freaked me out. I knew it was coming, but the way the things moved around was really eery.



> Oddly enough, the parasite creatures in Super Metroid also scared me when I first played the game.


There were several parts in Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion that really creeped me out for some reason (namely when you return to that one area when Nightmare escapes).


----------



## Seras (Jan 31, 2007)

Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines  was corny.
Scary games I played was: Silent hill (duh ^_^), Doom 3,  FEAR, Theif 3, Everquest (hey being stuck inside a place with no way out by yourself and risk dying and loosing all your equipment is pretty scarry, don't care who you are.)


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2007)

Silent Hill 3, when you're going through the office building and come across that mannequin (...i-in the room full of mannequins, the upright mannequin - that mannequin). You turn the corner (because there are some shotgun shells) and you hear a scream...you come back and the head of the mannequin is laying on the floor with blood running down the base of neck and head. That, for whatever reason, scared my friend and I into clutching each other and screaming. I know, probably silly (in my defense, we played it in a room in my house that used to have a headless mannequin in it - but, I suppose, it wasn't a horrible, dirty Bellmer doll looking one).

(Also, that delightful room towards the end that turns black about three seconds after you walk in, and those fun beehive head guys charge you as you stumble around looking for the door.)

Also, Fatal Frame 2 - the random ghosts wandering by and the screen getting fuzzy is pretty freaky. Namely because ghosts can move through objects, disappear into walls, and most of the ghosts are pretty creepy. The Kimono Room woman had her neck broken if I recall and her head was hanging to the side off of the side of it (as if she couldn't hold her head up).


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 12, 2007)

um i think the best horror moment was that one time where you had to do that one thing at the place with the shoe on that one game for the ps1......lol.

actually i rather think the trailer to bioshock to be pretty intense and most likely that game will end up scaring the cr*p  out of me so therefore i must buy it.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm surprised they haven't been mentioned yet but I found the Fatal Frame series to be the type of scary that just stays with you...for a long time...it is infinitely creepy.

The worst for me was when I was playing Fatal Frame 2 for the first time and as if the atmosphere of an abandoned Japanese village haunted with ghosts wasn't bad enough at one point I ran to a dresser to see if anything was in it, when suddenly the camera angle changes, your character's heartbeat goes crazy and slowly this ghostly woman rises out of a fallen dresser in the room next to you and starts attacking you. Everything is dead silent except for the sound of your character's heartbeat. It drove me crazy!

Metal Gear Snake Eater where you fought The Sorrow was creepy and would have been better if it wasn't for the cheesy zombie sounds some of the soldiers made. >.<


----------



## Jelly (Mar 12, 2007)

lunajile said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they haven't been mentioned yet but I found the Fatal Frame series to be the type of scary that just stays with you...for a long time...it is infinitely creepy.



*points up*

I only ever played Fatal Frame 2, but that game really did scare the bejesus out of me.

...a-actually, I'm pretty sure that woman that pops out of the dressers was the one I mentioned "Kimono Room?" God, that absolutely freaked me out. Also, when you take that picture of the first priests and they explode into streaks of blood on the wall behind them and let out a horrible sound. That was completely unexpected and unsettled me a bit.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> *points up*
> 
> I only ever played Fatal Frame 2, but that game really did scare the bejesus out of me.
> 
> ...a-actually, I'm pretty sure that woman that pops out of the dressers was the one I mentioned "Kimono Room?" God, that absolutely freaked me out. Also, when you take that picture of the first priests and they explode into streaks of blood on the wall behind them and let out a horrible sound. That was completely unexpected and unsettled me a bit.



YES!! I didn't expect it at all, and I was so horrified!

Fatal Frame 3 is really good too, and it has the added creepiness that ghosts eventually start to invade your home. The screen will go a little fuzzy, so you'll know they're there, but part of you really doesn't want to find them...the crawling woman was by far the scariest ghost in any of the games...


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 12, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> The game - Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.



Oh yes, I love this game.  Though I have to say that my horror moment in that game was definitely starting in a hospital with nothing but a flash pan as monsters pop out of people.

I had some of those wonderful insane moments too, the torso explosion was really one of the freakier ones.

Additionally I was surprised to find that Ex Mortis (a flash game) on Newgrounds also managed to do horror rather well.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/189227


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd have to say Karaoke Revolution....


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 19, 2007)

That bit in SH2 when you are in the appartments at the beginning. You hear a noise down a corridor and when you walk down, pyramid head is staring at you from the other side of some metal bars. When I first saw him from far off I wouldn't go down the corridor. That was one twisted game.


----------



## youkai-hime (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmm
D: i'd be first to admit this...
i was playing Zelda:OoT and i got to the royal famlies tomb
now.. i get inside.. all la la la then boom i  see the ReDeads-- I TOTALLY ignored Navi's yellow flashing/etc and I think these UNDEAD things are like any other person in Hyrule you can talk to, so... i ran at one all 'hi!-', lo and behold it jumps on my head and humps me DEAD-- yeah.. i got terrified there. 
-- 
Next comes Silent Hill.. what has been stated before in this thread is exactly what i've thought/felt and it doesn't help i live in an apartment thats EXACTLY LIKE THE ONE IN SH2(we just dont have a pool) -the first one you enter. 
what really bugged me about SH4 was Henry's demeanor..i mean heck if i was in his shoes---i'd be thinking it was all a dream of some kind for a while.. but there was a part-- where that moment, cynthia got all ravaged in that subway place thing- henry walks in and asks her in a calm voice if she was alright and i'm like DUDE, SHE'S BLEEEDING AND gutted and there be blood all over the place-- of course she's not okay!! @_@;

i played Siren and.. that was just WTF.. seeing japanese people with australian/british accents- not that i find it strange it was just rare.. and it was uber creeeeeeeeeeeeepy ._.

first time i played fatal frame.. i nearly choked because i was investigating some hallway and i saw a ghost pass in the mirror behind me and i was liek OHH LAWWWDDDDD ._. it was just soo eeerie 
Eternal Darkness.. holy hell ..that sorta mind screwed me for a while.


----------



## Drakee (Mar 20, 2007)

Those dogs bursting through the window in resident evil 1 near the beginning...ugh that scared me crapless XD


----------



## Maciny (Apr 1, 2007)

Project Zero (or in the US, Fatal Frame). I wasn't even playing, I was just watching my sister. They sure know how to set a spooky scene in the old mansion. Especially when the heartbeat thing starts... then BAM! GHOST! GET THE CAMERA! AAAHHHH!!!

Freaks me out. D:


----------



## sgolem (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't really played many scary games, though those white zombie things at the end of Resident Evil 4 freaked me out, largely because of the sounds they made.

The first couple of times I played Zelda: Ocarina of Time (I got it in 98/99, I still play it sometimes) the redeads, and especially the bottom of the well were incredibly scary for me.  I actually had my friend get the skultullas for me the first time I went for 100% completion.


----------



## Mintywolf (Apr 14, 2007)

Aaaah the ReDeads and the bottom of the well creeped me out too.  And that messed-up thing with the hands you have to fight while you're down there.  Also it's the first time you see the green bubble things as young Link so I was like wtf they're huge!

But I have to say the best (or worst) fright I have ever gotten out of a videogame was Resident Evil on my uncle's N64.  I don't remember which one it was.  One of the early ones.  The first time you see the Licker.  It crawls across a window on the outside of the building and I was all like Dude!  Did anyone else see that?  and they were all like no . . . and then you find some dead guy on the floor, sans head, and get a message that it appears to have been twisted off.  Then the view angles up and there's the Licker on the ceiling.

I only ever saw it once, and I was like 13 or 14 at the time, but dude that thing gave me nightmares.  

We couldn't beat it at the time and had to run away and then later my uncle came back to the hall where it had been and wanted a fresh clip so he started emptying the one he had by shooting at the floor and I was like Don't do that! It'll hear you!  He didn't believe me but of course it did and all of a sudden this THING comes bounding down the hallway.

I think this was when the N64 was new so we were all really impressed with the AI involved but . . . still.  This is where I got my fear of zombies.


----------



## PuppyJ (Apr 14, 2007)

Resident Evil 1's voice acting.

Spooky.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 14, 2007)

You were almost a Jill sandwich!

I found one of the greatest things about Silent Hill to be watching a couple of friends playing it, when they didn't know what was coming next and I did. Never has such comedic value been gained from the locker room scene - I'm sure they both jumped six feet at least.


----------



## Psycotiger (Apr 16, 2007)

The first time I ever played RE1 when it first came out I was scared pretty much through the whole thing but the part that made me jump out of my fur was when I was going down the L passage and that freaking dog jumped right through the window.

I sqeezed that controller so tight I'm suprised I didn't break it.


----------



## themocaw (Apr 16, 2007)

True story: buddy of mine was playing a Resident Evil game (I think it was RE2) late at night alone.  He got to the part where the camera angle switches to outside the house to a monster's POV and it rushes towards you, junmps through a window, and attacks your character.

He immediately put down the controller, turned off the TV, and hid in a closet with a sword the rest of the night.

As for me: the original Half-Life got under my skin a lot, not so much for the monsters, but the environmental hazards (going through a wrecked underground laboratory where things can fall on you at any moment.)  My friends and I referred to it as the "Half-Life Zone," that moment where you're crawling through a vent shaft, you turn and see a headcrab running towards you, and just then your flashlight runs out of batteries and it all goes dark.

But I think the moment that most made me jump out of my skin is the first time you meet Paxton Fettel in F.E.A.R.  Stupid 2x4


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 16, 2007)

In the Godfather: Blackhand Edition, being killed by Mafioso for just for getting near their blockades.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooh ooh ooh!

Right at the end of Condemned, if you choose not to shoot the guy, and then later you're in the diner restroom. You look in the mirror and then *BAM* your face transforms into the face of the final boss.

Scared the fuck out of me and my roommate.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2007)

Best ever in my opinion was the burlap mask chainsaw enemies in RE4. Nothing like have one of those guys charge you out of nowhere and end up watching a graphic of them sawing off your head oO


----------



## Canard (Apr 18, 2007)

For me:

* In Silent Hill 1 where you go into the backyard of the house and everything turns dark again, just like in the "nightmare" at the start of the game. 

* Thief: Return to the Cathedral was just great. Having to stealth around with scary undead, then at the very end have them going nuts at your feet as you grab the Eye.

* The INVERTED MANSE for Thief 2. Very creepy and atmospheric. The yards full of sleeping zombies that you had to tiptoe around :OO

* The whole entrance to the prison in Silent Hill 2. The random hole in the Historical Society that leads to a really really long hall with a creepy drone in it, only to drop through hole after hole...

* Thief 3: THE CRADLE. It uses the somewhat ugly, gritty engine to great effect.

And System Shock 2 as a whole scared the bejesus out of me. It's the only scary game I haven't wanted to play again because of how effective it was. The cargo bays with the robots..... D:


----------



## hal1989 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, all the silent hill games and FEAR give me out the creeps. :cry:


----------



## DavidN (Apr 27, 2007)

Oi, there's a word filter now that turns "sandwich" into "sammiches". So the Resident Evil quote I posted above is somehow even worse.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 28, 2007)

So many good ones so far...Let's see, for me my own would have too be th following.

System Shock 2: Do i really have to explain?

American McGee's Alice:Cheshire... This is the only game that I ever lost sleep over...

The Thing: Not terrible scary, but it had more "OMGOD WTF SHIT SHIT SHIT" *bang bang bang bang* Moments than just about any other game I've ever played.

Fear: Only game that every got me to scream like a little panzy, plus, it's a hell of alot scary on the higher difficulties were you can be wasted so easily.


----------



## Geist (Apr 29, 2007)

Half awake during the last part, Insted of raiden I could swore it said my name.. Put down the controler, you've been playing this game too much turn off the consol... D: I thought I had finally snapped or broken reallity when the game starts talking to me..


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

Played Doom 3 and I found an interesting closet with the numbers 666 on it. I open it and an imp just jumps on me! I can swear I just hit the fire button like crazy when it happened.


----------

